# Studio light sets for models and products



## Kream (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello photography-enthousiasts,

I'm not sure if this is the right place for it but I have a studio lighting question. Together with two friends I own a small clothing/lifestyle webshop. For our product and modelphotography weve been blessed that we can borrow a full studio set from a fellow photographer (of which I dont the brand atm) . 
Now weve been growing steadily, were looking for the option to buy our own little set. Mainly because its just very unpractical to use his set everytime we need to photograph something. His own set is a bit of a overkill imo, cause I usually dont set the flash to its full potential. Want I wanted to ask here, is with what kind of budget one could arrange the following shots.
So, for the model shots, it was just 1 large (about little smaller than 5ft by 3ft) softbox and a silver reflector on the model right side.




The productshots are bit more complex, a 3 light setup (1 small softbox, a snoot and a background light) on a producttable.




Im still pretty new to studiophotography and I find it difficult to get a good grasp on the vast array of studiosets that there out there. I think we can achieve the model and productshots with a less expensive set. I always get the feeling that its always a bit of an overkill like I said!
So, we need to be able to get a full body shot and perhaps to be cooled with a motor, because we take hundreds of shots with every shoot.
I know its a bit too much to ask if anyone could point me towards the right direction, but at what price range should we think when we want to accomplish such shots?
Much obliged!


----------



## Propsguy (Nov 11, 2013)

If you are taking hundreds of shots in each session, and your sessions are fairly frequent, then invest in strobes that will maintain their color temperature over time.  I have no brand loyalties, but you should check our Paul C Buff Einsteins... start with a four light setup and buy a bunch of sheets of 4'X8' (1/4") foam core (both black and white sheets)  to create modifiers, flags, and bounces.  There are plenty of other brands... some superb and some very bad, and everything in between, but the Einsteins represent excellent value and can take some punishment.  For a complete setup including strobes, grips stands, modifiers, triggers, backdrops, and miscellaneous hardware and storage equipment, you should plan on budgeting between $4000.00 and $6000.00 for the initial setup.  If you need a reasonable camera and a couple of lenses, tack on an additional $3000.00 to $5000.00 for a decent body and a couple of prime lenses....


----------

